# Pot luck



## 2extreme (Jan 21, 2009)

Im going over at a friend's house, and we're having a pot luck. what should I bring? I was thinking Quesadilla? and chicken nacho's? Any  more ideas.. its just some appetizers we're bringing !! Any Idea!!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 21, 2009)

2extreme said:


> Im going over at a friend's house, and we're having a pot luck. what should I bring? I was thinking Quesadilla? and chicken nacho's? Any more ideas.. its just some appetizers we're bringing !! Any Idea!!


 
my family loves chili cheese dip, eight ounces cream cheese, one med. size can of chili ( what ever you like) mix the two and stick in microwave til cheese is melted and the whole thing is hot. serve with fritos scoops. if you have a small crock pot or fondue , the dip will stay warm .


----------



## JoeV (Jan 21, 2009)

Sausage and cheese on party rye. Spinach dip in a fresh pumpernickel. Bourbon dogs (good if you're going to UB's). Veggie pizza...


----------



## homecook (Jan 21, 2009)

7 Layer Dip
refried beans
1 lb. ground meat browned, add taco seasoning
gaucamole
chopped green onions
chopped tomatoes
shredded lettuce
shredded cheddar cheese or taco cheese mix
I sometimes add sliced black olives which would make it 8 layer dip. lol

Layer in a 9 x 13 pan and refrigerate for a couple hours. Serve with Tostitos.

Veggie pizza is also good.

Barb


----------



## Saraaaaa (Jan 21, 2009)

How about pita chips with spinach dips? Don't thing it would ever go wrong! 

~Saraaa


----------



## Dove (Jan 21, 2009)

*At a Mexican Restaurant the other night they served re fried beans and sour cream with our chips..(warm) *it must have been put in the food processer first.


----------

